# The Last of Us diventa un film. Prodotto da Sam Raimi.



## admin (29 Luglio 2014)

Un Sam Raimi in gran spolvero, dopo aver spiazzato tutti con la notizia della trasformazione del celebre film "La Casa" in serie tv ( http://www.milanworld.net/la-casa-diventa-una-serie-tv-annuncio-di-sam-raimi-vt20079.html#post517401 ) ha annunciato anche che il popolare videogioco per PS3, The Last of Us, verrà ri-mediato e diventerà un film. La produzione della pellicola spetterà allo stesso Raimi mentre lo sceneggiatore sarà Neil Druckmann. La storia narrata sarà fedele a quella del videogioco.

Al momento non si conoscono ulteriori dettagli nè la data di uscita al cinema di The Last Of Us.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Luglio 2014)

Eccetto rari casi (tipo il film di Silent Hill) i film dedicati ai videogiochi sono sempre dei flop clamorosi, qualitativamente parlando. Speriamo non rovinino quel capolavoro che è The Last of Us.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Luglio 2014)

Rivolta popolare se non prendono Ellen Page per fare Ellie.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rivolta popolare se non prendono Ellen Page per fare Ellie.


Pare abbiano già preso la ragazzina che interpreta Arya in Game of Thrones


----------



## juventino (30 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rivolta popolare se non prendono Ellen Page per fare Ellie.



Ellen ormai ha 27 anni. Decisamente troppo per interpretare una quattordicenne.
Piuttosto sono molto curioso (e preoccupato) in merito a chi sceglieranno per interpretare Joel.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ellen ormai ha 27 anni. Decisamente troppo per interpretare una quattordicenne.
> Piuttosto sono molto curioso (e preoccupato) in merito a chi sceglieranno per interpretare Joel.


Per Joel non penso prenderanno un attore popolarissimo, speriamo che sappia interpretarlo al meglio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ellen ormai ha 27 anni. Decisamente troppo per interpretare una quattordicenne.
> Piuttosto sono molto curioso (e preoccupato) in merito a chi sceglieranno per interpretare Joel.



Non mi importa 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare abbiano già preso la ragazzina che interpreta Arya in Game of Thrones



Vabbè,Maisie può andare 

P.S. Significa che anche chi interpreterà Joel sarà britannico? Maisie è giovanissima,quindi non so quanto sia buono il suo accento americano.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2014)

È un videogioco che potrebbe prestarsi bene al cinema secondo me. La storia è una delle più belle mai scritte nel mondo videoludico.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

Cioè ragazzi...... dico solo una cosa.... se mantengono la trama del videogioco....................


----------



## BB7 (30 Luglio 2014)

Non potrà mai essere bello visto che il gioco è di per se un film e conoscendo Raimi metterà tante scene esagerate concentrandosi sull'azione


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non potrà mai essere bello visto che il gioco è di per se un film e conoscendo Raimi metterà tante scene esagerate concentrandosi sull'azione



Beh ovviamente se snaturerà il gioco è chiaro diventerà uno schifo


----------

